# 2018 Les Paul Junior - Guy thinks he's pretty funny.



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting way of selling a guitar.. lol. 

2018 Gibson Les Paul Junior | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I dig the approach, clickbaity and fun. He has some great stuff for sale


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Doesn’t the compensated tail only go on guitars that have parallel studs or is there one that works on angled studs.

the 2018s are nice guitars - don’t know how big a problem the PCB is but the 2019s are 500 more than the 2018 guitars which is a lot for what they are


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Doesn’t the compensated tail only go on guitars that have parallel studs or is there one that works on angled studs.


The one with the lightning bolt/stair step compensation is for guitars with parallel studs, which are typically 60s models (i.e. SG Jr. & Special).

The 50s style guitars with the angled studs actually intonate quite close with a straight bar. The compensated tailpieces have a very subtle adjustment to them (see photo of Faber bridge above).


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is that nut stock? I've not seen that before.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> View attachment 281760
> The one with the lightning bolt/stair step compensation is for guitars with parallel studs, which are typically 60s models (i.e. SG Jr. & Special).
> 
> The 50s style guitars with the angled studs actually intonate quite close with a straight bar. The compensated tailpieces have a very subtle adjustment to them (see photo of Faber bridge above).


Thanks.

I have a 2018 that intonates near enough with the stock strait bar but I also have a 2015 which had the robo tuners and brass nut changed out - the lightening bridge on that one has worn so it sounds like a sitar and I’m thinking of putting an adjustable bridge on it since it’s pretty much a red headed step child anyway. Figure I can run 10s on the 15 and make it a bending machine while keep the 18 stock and with 11s since most of what I do is screamin in a mic about cracked windshields broken motors and the injustice of humanity .. lol


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bet he’d separate if someone offered to buy just the case for $600!


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

I had a good laugh. This seller is very close to me, I'll have to try out the case to see if it's mint and worth the price.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wardo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have a 2018 that intonates near enough with the stock strait bar but I also have a 2015 which had the robo tuners and brass nut changed out - the lightening bridge on that one has worn so it sounds like a sitar and I’m thinking of putting an adjustable bridge on it since it’s pretty much a red headed step child anyway. Figure I can run 10s on the 15 and make it a bending machine while keep the 18 stock and with 11s since most of what I do is screamin in a mic about cracked windshields broken motors and the injustice of humanity .. lol


Sound like you have an Eaglesmith cover act happening ;-)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have a 2018 that intonates near enough with the stock strait bar but I also have a 2015 which had the robo tuners and brass nut changed out - the lightening bridge on that one has worn so it sounds like a sitar and I’m thinking of putting an adjustable bridge on it since it’s pretty much a red headed step child anyway. Figure I can run 10s on the 15 and make it a bending machine while keep the 18 stock and with 11s since most of what I do is screamin in a mic about cracked windshields broken motors and the injustice of humanity .. lol


I think @vokey design still has the adjustable Schaller bridge that was on the Monty when I got it.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

That's a GREAT price I'd say. These are killer guitars, and priced at $1999 plus tax at L&M. If I was local I'd snap this up in a heartbeat.


----------

